# Crap news story of the week



## BredliFreak (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm back after my last week of school for the year, it was very hectic so i didn't have much time for APS

Anyway, here is another crappy snake news story

http://thenewdaily.com.au/news/2015/11/24/cat-versus-snake-pet-saves-qld-women/

Don't enjoy


----------



## Firepac (Dec 5, 2015)

Except that it isn't a Red Bellied Black its an Eastern Small Eyed snake. This was all over the ABC online news and ABC Tropical North facebook page a week or so ago. In the ABC story that photo was attributed to the lady who got bitten so its a reasonable assumption it was the snake that bit her.


----------



## Wally (Dec 5, 2015)

“If it’s a real deadly looking one, sit under a tree with a cigarette, with a cup of tea and pray, but yeah wrap it up and hope.”

A tempting signature if ever there was one.


----------



## CrazyNut (Dec 6, 2015)

Wally said:


> “If it’s a real deadly looking one, sit under a tree with a cigarette, with a cup of tea and pray, but yeah wrap it up and hope.”
> 
> A tempting signature if ever there was one.


Dibs! 
The the cat didn't save anyone or anything, it instictively killed an inocent animal for fun. People need to actully look where they put their hands! Don't just dig through old garndeing equitment lying in the sun and pray! This news report is so stupid, thats not even a red belly black....


----------



## kingofnobbys (Dec 6, 2015)

Wouldn't it be refreshing if the idiot journalist had taken the time to :
- check the species of snake with someone who might actually know
- stupid heroic cat stories saving their owners from nasty reptiles stories just went away
- heck -if they just took a few minutes to actually check some facts just for once.


----------



## ronhalling (Dec 11, 2015)

some people !!!!!! makes me laugh.  ................Ron


----------



## alexbee (Dec 11, 2015)

I wish the snake killed the cat!


----------



## BredliFreak (Dec 13, 2015)

It goes to show the stupidity of media. And bogans.

Shame the small eye had to die, and that some moron would let their cat stand there killing whatever it wants. I, for one wouldn't call it a hero!


----------



## Ryan-James (Dec 14, 2015)

Aaaah I see Ive been doing it all wrong, no sense going out bush to collect herping pics I need to look underneath the garden hose, its seems so obvious now.

This story has so many things wrong with it, I dont know where to start. (crazy cat lady maybe?)


----------



## Burgo89 (Dec 14, 2015)

Fourth time she had been bitten ***, once sure even twice you will give a pass to but four times. Sounds like she is going out of her way to get tagged. Idiot


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 14, 2015)

Firepac said:


> Except that it isn't a Red Bellied Black its an Eastern Small Eyed snake. This was all over the ABC online news and ABC Tropical North facebook page a week or so ago. In the ABC story that photo was attributed to the lady who got bitten so its a reasonable assumption it was the snake that bit her.


The original photo certainly looks more like a Small-eyed than a RBB. It’s not the greatest photo and you often can’t trust colour, but yeah – the lack of robustness in the body and the shape of the head and snout etc. The second image posted by the NewDaily (from “Getty” images) is not even an Australian snake – it’s a Redbelly Snake from North America (_Storeria occipitomaculata__). Says something about their research skills..._


----------



## kingofnobbys (Dec 14, 2015)

Bluetongue1 said:


> The original photo certainly looks more like a Small-eyed than a RBB. It’s not the greatest photo and you often can’t trust colour, but yeah – the lack of robustness in the body and the shape of the head and snout etc. The second image posted by the NewDaily (from “Getty” images) is not even an Australian snake – it’s a Redbelly Snake from North America (_Storeria occipitomaculata__). Says something about their research skills..._



Maybe they plagerised a story from the USA and massaged it to read like it happened here hoping no one would know any better or catch them out ..... surely they wouldn't stoop that low .....


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 14, 2015)

Haaaaa!


----------

